# Habistat self adhesive heat mats...



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

Ive just got my hands on some of these very cheaply on ebay. They say once you've stuck them down you'll damage them if removed, so is it ok to use them without removing the yellow backing paper?
The seller said you can stick them to the poly bag they come in and trim off the excess, just wanted to check if any of you guys use them from fear of melting the bag!

Thanks


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

i had one and ran it for a while with the yellow backing on with no problems, i think they just give you the option to stick on if you want


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me - much appreciated


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, i,ve got two for my T's. I have stuck them down and removed them a couple of times and they still work fine for me. Just be carefull when taking them off, pull them slowly from the corners and then make sure you press them tightly down when you replace it. Shud be ok


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks for the reply ste. I think when/if i do use them i'll leave the backing on as i was going to put polystyrene under them (thought of sticking them to the polystyrene but thought better not incase it brakes up).


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh I have them on a couple of my spider tanks, I just stuck them down never had to take them off though, I did find they started peeling off though and they lost their stick


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

you can also stick aluminium foil to the sticky side...


----------

